# Raspberry Mint Wine



## WineyDoc (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got a couple gallons of chardonnay concentrate from a cheapie kit that I want to play around with. The SO voted on a raspberry-mint wine with the chardonnay as a base. I'm going to use a 6.5 gallon carboy (not hedging my bets here) and wanted to see if anyone had ideas of raspberry and mint quantities to add. Should I use a raspberry concentrate or the real thing. Should I add some banana for mouthfeel?

I'm thinking mint leaves would break the budget so I'll probably use mint extract. Should I add it after fermentation or before?

My current idea:

1.4 gallons chardonnay concentrate
5 raspberry concentrates (.5 gallon)
4 gallons water
.5 gallon banana must
1 bottle of mint extract (29ml)


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry but I have no experience with extracts but I would think adding a little up front then testing it after ferment to see if it is to taste would be the way I would do it.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree. I'd wait until after primary to add the mint. A little extract can go a long way. The rest sounds good!


----------

